# The 2020 Christmas Tree



## jujube (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 29, 2020)

This is my laugh of the day! 

Thanks for it, Ju!


----------



## Autumn (Oct 29, 2020)

Thanks, I needed a shot of humor on a dreary day!


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 31, 2020)

And the tree is placed near the front door, so you can grab what you need when you have to go out! LOL, I love it!!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2020)




----------

